

Can you get sued for software that some people think encourages users to do bad things? - amichail

As an example, my iPhone app idea for combating the swine flu could be used to get revenge on people you don't like, destroy businesses, etc.<p>The idea is described here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=586037.<p>If I build something like this, is there any chance I could get sued?
======
CalmQuiet
This is a litigious (law-suit-prone) society.

If you're visible you _might_ get sued, just like you might get acclaimed...
somebody just needs to feel injured enough to seek out an eager-beaver
attorney who believes he can win the case. Plus: the deeper your pockets (or
your company's), the more worthwhile it starts looking to sue you (but the
better legal defense you may be able to mount).

One reason that startups form _corporations_ (LLC, etc.) is reduced risk that
lawsuits could touch an entrepreneur's personal assets.

If you've got a (potentially) hot startup, you might want to CYA... and get an
actual attorney to provide actually useful legal advice.

